# my new starfire clear glass tank



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

*my new starfire clear glass tank(add more detail)*

finally, i bought a 60cm(24") x 40cm(15.7") x 40cm(15.7") starfire clear glass tank last week..

looks so so pretty. i will update detaill picz later

i found there is a place in Toronto can buy starfire clear glass tank. PM me if u guys want to know. ^_^ they location in Markham


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great looking set up so far. 

What kind of light/ gravel and driftwood do you have there ?

Thanks


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

this tank looks like ADA tanks lol.. would love to keep a track on this thread hehe


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooooo...... makes me almost not want to put any water in it. LOL


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ooohh looks nice! Gonna send you a pm


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

tobalman said:


> Great looking set up so far.
> 
> What kind of light/ gravel and driftwood do you have there ?
> 
> Thanks


i use 2 X double hagen GLO 24" T5HO light. good for plants.

driftwood just bought from bigales...hehehe


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Ooooo...... makes me almost not want to put any water in it. LOL


after planted. will more pretty ^_^


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Ooohh looks nice! Gonna send you a pm


replied..................................


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

that is a very well made tank i wished i had one


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

this tank already looks like it's one gorgeous piece of art


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Do they make them with trim? Would it cost extra?


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

arinsi said:


> that is a very well made tank i wished i had one


not that expensive . you can have one if you want!!!


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> this tank already looks like it's one gorgeous piece of art


thx.....


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Do they make them with trim? Would it cost extra?


i dont know. you can contact them
here is the guys's email
[email protected]


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

i already add more details..


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

what livestock are u putting in there?


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> what livestock are u putting in there?


i only put plants inside for now...^_^

let me take photos tmw


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

vhaaron said:


> i only put plants inside for now...^_^
> 
> let me take photos tmw


Alright! can't wait to see plants haha


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks for all you guys like our tanks.


----------

